# leaving Dish



## FrankIncensed (May 26, 2004)

Has anyone been able to swing a better deal on HD upgrade by threatening to jump back to cable. DIsh may force my hand to do so. I don't want to pay 299 for the hd dvr then have to pay 5 bucks a month for a users fee. Seems like now cable has the upper hand in the hd wars. I left time warner for dish 6 yrs ago, looks like Im going back


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I seriously considered going to Comcast a couple of months ago based on their deals for Dish customers. After I took a look at their HD DVR, I decided against it. Not very good features and buggy. They did have a good VOD service though.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you're going to try the "hey maybe I'll just quit" threat... probably best not to advertise it in a forum that Dish reads.

I suspect they are reasonably immune to those "threats" trying to get a better deal by now... and will only offer your something better IF in their eyes you are a customer worth keeping.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

I left Dish for Comcast a couple years ago myself to get in on an HD DVR when Comcast first rolled them out in my area. It cost nothing upfront unlike the Dish HD DVR units. I inquired with Dish about what kind of deal they'd give me on one of their units but they didnt really wanna budge and I didnt want to drop a bunch of money on their units at the time. So I bailed.

Now I came back to Dish. Not because I had any real beef with Comcast other than they dont offer enough HD in my area and I dont think they will be for some time to come. I didnt necessarily want to bail on Comcast altogether though because I didnt trust Dish's hardware. Espeically any receivers they first roll out.

So when I threatened to cancel Comcast altogether *they* did cut me some slack on programming costs for 6 months... to the tune of about $30 off a month. Between that savings and turning in 1 of the 2 DVR's I had with them, it knocked my bill down about 47.00 a month. That almost pays for my E* HD Bronze package.

So I'm just going to have both for at least a lil while yet.


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

There has recently been a change in Dish marketing. They are no longer the low-price leader, but rather the quantity leader. Let’s see how well this works for them.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

the_bear said:


> There has recently been a change in Dish marketing. They are no longer the low-price leader, but rather the quantity leader. Let's see how well this works for them.


they have the family pack for $19.99, that's pretty low price, though it may not be optimal for many...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

kmcnamara said:


> I seriously considered going to Comcast a couple of months ago based on their deals for Dish customers. After I took a look at their HD DVR, I decided against it. Not very good features and buggy. They did have a good VOD service though.


I have also considered going to Time Warner. I went to a friends house and looked at the HD-DVR. The PQ was OK but the box was missing important features. My friend also said it misses recordings all the time.

The cable TV DVR's seem like they still need work.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Sat PQ and service are far superior to cable. I just wish Sat would have VOD.
Since D* dropped Tivo, I see no reason to switch to D*. I would not trust any other DVR.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

FrankIncensed said:


> Has anyone been able to swing a better deal on HD upgrade by threatening to jump back to cable. DIsh may force my hand to do so. I don't want to pay 299 for the hd dvr then have to pay 5 bucks a month for a users fee. Seems like now cable has the upper hand in the hd wars. I left time warner for dish 6 yrs ago, looks like Im going back


Frank, i've seen it posted here, and it was reiterated to me as well by a tech support person this weekend. a 622 which is setup as the primary receiver should not have a monthly lease fee. Dish terms and agreements when you sign up for their service clearly state that the base package price includes lease fees for a leased primary receiver. Dish has also stated that the 622 shall always be considered the primary receiver. It would seem illegal, on par with bait and switch, if Dish tried to say that a 622 lease required a $6 / month fee while being the primary receiver, as that would suggest they lied about the fee being included when joining, or they really are trying to charge $11 / month.

personally, i think the csr's in india just don't know all the details. I'm waiting for my 622 and if Dish does try to charge the lease fee and doesn't remove it, i'll be contacting my legal service to investigate the legality of there being no lease fee for a new subscriber, yet being one for an existing customer who is upgrading.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

HDMe said:


> If you're going to try the "hey maybe I'll just quit" threat... probably best not to advertise it in a forum that Dish reads.
> 
> ...


Ya think they'll recognize him when he calls in and says his name is FrankIncensed from the Christmas Pagent?


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

normang said:


> they have the family pack for $19.99, that's pretty low price, though it may not be optimal for many...


The family pack is pretty expensive when you factor in the lack of freebies with it. Although, I was specifically referring to the new HD price structure.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> I'm waiting for my 622 and if Dish does try to charge the lease fee and doesn't remove it, i'll be contacting my legal service to investigate the legality of there being no lease fee for a new subscriber, yet being one for an existing customer who is upgrading.


Keep us informed. It sure doesn't seem right to me. For me it's probably the main thing that is keeping me from upgrading my 921. Unfortunately, I doubt you'll get anywhere with a legal argument. Dish will just change the name of the fee and we'll still end up paying the same.


----------



## FrankIncensed (May 26, 2004)

I will pay the price of the unit if I can get it without the monthly fee tacked on. I currently have a double hard drive dvr that I payed about 300 bucks for two years ago, and I pay no fee on it, since I bought it outright. Seems like they would want to keep me as a customer rather than lose me over 6 bucks a month


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

haha just looked at my bill, Dish just dinged me $599 for having not yet returned my 921!!  I called them about 3 weeks ago asking for a new uhf remote, as mine was no longer uhf'ing. They sent me a 942 instead!! haha So I decided to ride it out a couple weeks and have 2 HD tuners until my 622 arrives. I sure hope they get the credit right when I ship it back next week, cause that 942 ain't goin' back for a while, until I can be sure the 622 isn't defective or buggy.


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

the_bear said:


> There has recently been a change in Dish marketing. They are no longer the low-price leader, but rather the quantity leader.
> 
> At the cost of quality. Pet PEEV< very crappy SD PQ on large screen.
> 
> ...


----------

